# L'Apple Store est-il bon dans les estimations de livraison ?



## foyan94 (5 Décembre 2012)

Hello,

Mon Noël sent le sapin 

Après une précommande pour un cadeau devant sortir le 4 décembre mais décalé à "courant janvier", changement de plan et je partirai sur l'iPad Mini.

Seulement niveau délais on n'est pas top non plus. L'iPad mini est indiqué comme livré sous deux semaine, mais dans mon panier en entrant mon code postal on me donne une date de livraison pour le 28 décembre.
Cette date est-elle fiable ? La livraison peut-elle être plus rapide ?

Sinon niveau état des stocks sur les Apple Store de Paris ca donne quoi ? Possible de l'avoir plus rapidement ? 

Pour la Fnac y'a rien en 16Go !

Voila, beaucoup de question 

Merci !


----------



## Llyod (9 Décembre 2012)

Je me pose la meme question, ayant fait un tour a l'apple store de Carré Senart, plus d'ipad mini et meme chez les autres enseignes 
Donc j'ai du le commander sur le store, et là, livré le 3 janvier 2013.
J'espere qu'il sur-estiment car sinon bye bye noel !!


----------



## foyan94 (11 Décembre 2012)

Au final gros coup de chance pour moi.

J'étais à Strasbourg ce week-end, et lors de mes recherches sur internet j'étais tombé sur le site de Conforama, avec disponibilité au Confo de Strasbourg justement... Du coup réservé sur internet et retiré le samedi matin !


----------



## gecko20 (11 Décembre 2012)

Normalement la date qu'ils mettent est la date pour le pire cas, souvent le produit arrive quelques jours en avances: mes deux ipads 4 sont arrivés 2 jours en avance
De plus avant Noël ils se donnent souvent plus de mal pour envoyer tout avant...


----------

